# black blotches ON MY BLOOD PARROTS



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

my blood parrots have these black blotches on there fins and on there body and face.. im not to sure what it is ?they do flash around the tank occassionally sometimes hitting things could it be wounds from hitting things or heater burn? i dont think its black speck because they are more like blotched.. they are eatting and swimming noramlly..its is however hard to find alot of info on them,anyone that knoes about them please helpppp THANKYOU


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think they're sick, or he's bruising up!
Parrot Cichlids are known to do this when they're stressed!

Could be water parameters, water changes, lack of food, pretty much anything!

I have and had parrot cichlids~ Wut exactly like you, he was beautiful when i picked him up at the store, and when i got home... over the course of days.. he turned darker and darker, sometimes black specs and sometimes black patches. Over time did he regain his full color back.. i did researching on it, and people said exactly the same I'm telling you!

He's not sick, he's stressed!
When he wuz with my oscar, he had no chance of feeding at all, he would turn black patches after feeding, LOL, few hours later, he'll be back to normal~


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

well i checked my water para my hardness was below 1 degree.. and my ammonia was a little high im im also in the process of putting alkaline buffer in my tank.. so iam guessing thats whats doing it....i hope the black fins and spots go away when i fix the problem im having in my tank.. im going to do a water change today hopefully that helps.. i also have ammonia block im going to put in there hope it helpps

thank you so much Eternity


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Logan22,
Parrot Cichlids are hard water fish so make sure you raise both the GH and KH. Some parrots develop black markings as they age as part of their color. Still the behavior indicates a likely water quality issue.


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

hey grant i bought some buffer a week ago at your store..i have used it the last 4 days to raise th hardness, it went from being less then 1 to 3 degrees ..so lets hope i see some change in the markings..also i gave some melafix..its definitly helped..


----------

